# US Dealers



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

What US dealers have you done business with? Success Stories?? 

This has got to be one of the best looking bikes on the market today.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Classic Bikes said:


> What US dealers have you done business with? Success Stories??
> 
> This has got to be one of the best looking bikes on the market today.


I have yet to buy a Colnago from a US dealer, so I have nothing to add there. I will second the notion that the Saronni (i.e., PR82) paint scheme is awesome. It was an "exclusive" on the EPS for the 2010 model year, but it looks like it is standard issue on the EPS for the 2011 model year. It also appears that it will still be offered on the Master X-Light for 2011, which is what I plan to get during tax season so I can build it up right after I finish up with tax season.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Pista Palace in San DIego is great to work with, I am a repeat customer. Otherwise, I have purchased items from Wrench Science and RA Cycles and been happy.


----------



## saba (Jul 17, 2007)

This was a huge subject of debate. Please visit the colnago usa website and follow the link to their AUTHORIZED dealers. This will avoid the US vs overseas debate and keep you in compliance with your warranty

Bicycle Pro Shop in Georgetown and R&A are 2 shops I have dealt with and would recommend them to anyone


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

I bought all of my Colnagos from the Bicycle Emporium in Auburn California. Great service from a core of cyclist that have been riding for decades.


----------

